# Putting a pc in your car?



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

I think this is the best spot for this thread. I want to put a pc into my car. I have started to do so. I have run into a couple of problems tho. 
1. How can I allow the computer to run with the car off? or just not get killed when i turn it off.
2. cdrom, tends to skip? Probably normal, easily fixable by copying files to hard drive, just wanted to see if there is a different way.
3. Setting up a folder that will automatically sync when i am in my network area. Is there still a briefcase feature in xp/vista?


----------



## Blink182 (Jul 9, 2006)

1. Get a laptop.
3. Yes there is a briefcase feature in Xp. Dont know about Vista.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you are going to run a normal PC, then you need a 12v DC to mains AC inverter, they are cheap.

If you wire it directly (NOT via the ingnition) then it will not turn off when the car is turmed off, but you do run the risk of a flat battery.

A 150 Watt load (typical PC without monitor) will draw about 15 amps taking into account the inverter efficiency, which will give about 2 - 3 hours before you have trouble starting the car again. Even then, the voltage depression on a normal start may cause an inverter drop-out and loss of power to the pc.

The laptop is the sensible way to go, with a 12v to 19v adapter. It will run on the laptop's battery when powered down.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Look at my spec's by clicking the above computer icon for my mobile setup. 



> 1. How can I allow the computer to run with the car off? or just not get killed when i turn it off.


A. That's the easy part, you can wire the PC straight to the battery, in fact that's the preferred way to power it. The hard part is regulating the voltage so that cranking the car doesn't spike the power so much that it harms the board. Luckily, automotive power supplies with voltage regulators built in are sold just for the purpose of installing a automotive pc. http://www.mp3car.com/store/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=4c5104bd3ae444320955358ba823dc59

Most even come with a automatic switch that you can wire to your ignition, lights, or car stereo dimming circuit and will time the shutdown. Most also include battery monitoring circuits so they don't completely drain your car battery.

I bought mine off ebay for around $30, so for a good deal do some shopping around. This is the one I'm using: http://www.mp3car.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=67



> 2. cdrom, tends to skip? Probably normal, easily fixable by copying files to hard drive, just wanted to see if there is a different way.


Either use a better drive, or isolate the drive with something to absorb the vibrations. I used a notebook DVD-rom and wrapped it with vacume cleaner belts. A better solution is not to use a optical drive at all, but just store the media on a hard drive.



> 3. Setting up a folder that will automatically sync when i am in my network area. Is there still a briefcase feature in xp/vista?


Set up a ftp server on your desktop, then use a auto-resuming ftp client on your car pc, like autoftp http://www.primasoft.com/32org/ftp_service.htm . This way when you lose contact with your network, the transfer can resume where it left off when you come back in range.

If your just considering it for a media server, then consider moving the material over with a portable drive.

P.S. As learned by experience, buying a laptop is easier and cheaper.


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

Yea, im going out next week top buy a laptop, I was jsut wondering how easy this would be to setup, but i dont wanna mess up anything an screw the battery.


----------



## Ablack86 (Jan 12, 2006)

I would make sure to get an extended warranty as well  I don't think a car is going to be a prime environment to run your laptop. ALSO!!!! If anything does go wrong, just play dumb and be the "dumb consumer" if the board fries, the battery dies whatever.... Just act like you know nothing! (don't say anything about crazy car mods or anything!)(also you may want to get it back to as close as factory default as possible with a COMPLETE backup) lol good luck!


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

Ablack86 said:


> I would make sure to get an extended warranty as well  I don't think a car is going to be a prime environment to run your laptop. ALSO!!!! If anything does go wrong, just play dumb and be the "dumb consumer" if the board fries, the battery dies whatever.... Just act like you know nothing! (don't say anything about crazy car mods or anything!)(also you may want to get it back to as close as factory default as possible with a COMPLETE backup) lol good luck!


about the 2nd part, are you talking about the laptop or the computer, the comput i was going to use is an old 866mhz computer i have lying in the basement, but since imma use the laptop, that computer is gunna go off the largest cliff i can find.


----------



## Ablack86 (Jan 12, 2006)

No I was hinting that if you have to send it back for warranty related issues (the laptop) then to get it back close to factory default. (Especially if you actually physically mod the laptop.)


----------



## EasY_TargeT (Jul 1, 2005)

ooooo, ok
Well, Ill be using the TV out on the laptop to hook up to my 7" or ' w/e inches is. that i have in my car, the lappy will be secured closed in the back.


----------



## Ablack86 (Jan 12, 2006)

ah, ok. Very nice. I wasn't sure how you were approaching this. = )


----------

